# A year or so ago...



## whitelop (Aug 10, 2012)

This happened over a year ago, but this is the right black to share it. 

I have a white lop, shes a little over 2 now, she was only 1 when this happened. We thought she was lonely and could use a friend, so we went to the place we got my bunny from (its a feed store that our friend owns, and he gets 2 bunnies at a time and sells them; then waits a few months and gets 2 more) So we got this adorable black lion head baby. He was so small compared to my rabbit. We kept them in separate cages because I didn't really know how to go about bonding them (it was before I found RO) So, we would let them out together and they were starting to get along better. 

Then my in-laws came down, so we put both of the cages in the laundry room to get them out of the way, because my in-laws are assholes and they have a problem with all my animals. They stayed the weekend, then I took my father in law to the airport on Monday. I got back late and didn't get the cages out of the laundry room. Tuesday, I went to the grocery store, as I walked out I told then bunnies when I got home I would put them back in the game room. I was gone for an hour, when I got back I put my lops cage in the game room, went back for the lion head and he was hanging from the top of his cage. As horrific as that is, I didn't notice when I got my lops cage out. I just walked in and grabbed her and didn't look over at him. 
He had one of those cardboard tubes covered in hay in his cage, so I guess he got up on that and was looking up and got his head caught and the stupid thing rolled away and he couldn't get lose. It was the most terrible thing I've ever seen and I was horrified. 
I felt like a terrible person for not moving them into the game room before I went to the store and for even putting them in the wash room to get them away from my stupid asshole in-laws. 

I called my boyfriend and he came home from work to bury the bunny for me. When he got home, I was crouched in the wash room floor with the bunny in a towel crying uncontrollably. So he buried him in between two trees and put a slate rock mound on top to remind of us of him. 


I haven't really told anyone about this, because it was such a horrible horrible thing. I was so ashamed of myself that I could let something like that happen to one of my animals. It was awful and every time I think of it, I cry so hard because it still hurts. And we never got my lop another friend because I was terrified that something would happened to that one too. And we got rid of that cage because it was evil. My lop had to stay in it for 3 weeks when we moved because we didn't have anything big enough to put her huge cage on. I didn't sleep for 3 weeks when she was in that cage because I was so scared something would happen to her in that cage. Nothing did, shes happy and healthy. 

Thanks for listening, and I'm sorry it was kind of graphic.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 10, 2012)

Sometimes life throws us curves that seem just too terrible to absorb. Accidents happen. You need to quit blaming yourself and let your bunny and yourself enjoy the pleasure of having another animal. Sorry that this happened to you.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm so so sorry this happened to you. What Alma said is corect too though. I know what you are feeling, that never ending suspicion that something is going to be wrong. I'm still trying to get over it, it has been damaging me. Try to live in the moment and focus on this morning, you know you saw your very happy rabbit. Nothing was wrong, everything is peaceful. Focus on that. 
Jj


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 10, 2012)

"I don't like it, but I guess things happen that way" Johnny Cash. A few years back our Bull Mastiff took off and broke my finger when the leash wrapped around it. I went to the doctor and was told to go to the hospital so they could do surgery--repair the bone, attach the tendons with a pin, etc. I went home to put Nik-Nik and found her with a shattered back leg--she was a mountain goat and evidently got it caught between the hutch and the wire that held the water bottle on. I dropped her at the vet and went to the hospital. The vet called and said it would need to be amputated, would cost minimum of $1800 and she would need a lot of care. We couldn't afford it and I was going to be in a cast for at least 4 months, so we made the decision to euthanize. I still anguish over it and that was 5 years ago or more. Totally not my fault either, like you but it's so hard to let go of those feelings. You need to stop the negativity and dwell on the good and the love you shared. They bring us such joy and such devastation.


----------



## whitelop (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone. It makes me feel better. Accidents do happen but its still sad. Thanks for the words of encouragement!


----------



## eclairemom (Aug 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, try not to blame yourself. Accidents happen. I almost had the same thing happen when my ND was a baby I had her in a NIC cage made with the small grids and went to Walmart came home and luckily went straight to check on her and her head was stuck in the grids. Lucky for her I had a pair of wire cutters in the room and was able to cut the wire off. She's fine but it could have easily gone the other way. They are very curious and can get into things you would never imagine.


----------



## nc_bunnys (Aug 10, 2012)

Things happen. I rescued a 9 year old that had never been out of her 12"h x 12"w x 18"L raised wire hutch. I don't believe in caging bunnies. She was in poor frail health, drinking 80+ ounces of water a day. She litter trained immediately & played only with her toys. The vet said running was not good for her in her shape. I left her out. She had been caged all her life. She ran, binkyed, played, love attention. She fell over dead in front of our eyes 3 months after we got her. But she got to experience freedom. You do what you can do & hope for the best.


----------

